# What God has done for me...Big step up!



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I have passed my *89* day mark. I did it. No I didn't. Well I didn't do it alone, God saved me!! Yes he did, just when I thought that there was no hope for me, I kept praying for patience, understanding, guidance, to love, and I have been working on myself by reaching out to the Lord. And He has transformed me from "a heart of stone to flesh." Something odd happen yesterday that I felt badly about and next thing you know I am calling my H. Well we talked for almost 3 hours. It was all mostly about God. He told me that I seem different, that he is happy I have overcome this. He also told me that he himself has been feeling lost, angry, not in peace, frustrated, and he also confessed that he is not happy. He said, I thought I would be happy but I am not. I asked him if he thinks of me, and he said yes, I think about what you could be doing, where you are, if you're still sad. He said that he is sorry for how things turned out to be, and so I asked him if he felt any different towards me, and he said he still feels the same. That doesn't worry me at all.

I am just happy that for the first time in weeks he has open up to me again, he told me his plans, his fears and his wants. He kept telling me how happy I seemed to have found God. I told him that I have been praying for him, for us, for me! I saw him today, and we had another great conversation. This time he saw me differently. He seemed sad, and he was looking at me, to tell him something motivating I felt. He wasn't angry, bitter or distant. He was kind, warm, and friendly. We laughed together for the first time in weeks. God is working on him. I will continue to be patient. Only God knows what His plans are. But I feel my H closer now. He might not love me know, but I have faith in my Lord, just look at us now. 

Oh and he also said to call him if I just wanted to talk.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

I am happy for you prelude, 

Just keep your head up and hope for the best  God works in different ways and whatever happens I have understood that everything will be alright. 

No doubt about that, growth and change happens and time goes by whether we want it or not. 

Good luck!


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks stbxhmaybe!

I will persevere!! He said he was going to call me today again and I feel so blessed. I know my H told me he still feels the same, meaning not thinking about getting back together, and like I said before, it doesn't worry me one bit because I know that God is working on him. I pray for my H salvation, so that he might also know the peace I have found, that is God. I will continue praying for my H and for all of you! Have Faith in God!


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to add that I just came from a walk in the park with my H. I held his hand while I prayed for us. He said he wants us to be friends. He was really open about everything. And although he said he is not ready to come back, he is not ready to file or thinking about divorce. I have a feeling that things will only get better. And I intend to keep be patient.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

So glad God is answering your prayers.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you! I am so amazed because at first he was very distant and now he is very friendly. Who knows what tomorrow will happen.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I have talked to him once more on sunday night. I feel as if I am making friends with my own husband. This is how things started with us. He said he wants us to be friends, and he has been more open with me. In the past week we have talked 4 times and saw him twice. I can only imagine what God has in store for us.


----------



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

Hearing this is truly awesome. I wish you all the best and will pray for you that your spawning frienship turns into a healthy loving relationship.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you CodeNameBob, I know that things might be moving slowly but they are moving. I didn't think that things would be like this so soon. Thank you for your prayers, we all know that divorce is the last thing on our minds, and from what I have seen, divorce is not on my H mind.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Another Update.....

He called and said if we could hang out. We took a walk at the beach, we had a nice conversation. We went back to our old place we he had dinner prepared for us, and I got some of my stuff that I needed, and then sum =)

He said that he doesn't want to lead me on, and I know that its hard for me to say no, but I dont feel the pain when I see him, or if I dont. 

I know that God is working wonders on us =)


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

Good stuff, hope it keeps on working out.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

New update:

I have talked to my husband on monday to see if I can see him for his b-day and give him his gift, he said he was going to be busy until next week. NO biggie. Then went on to talking about God, and he said that he see's my transformation and that he too wants to Seek God because he see's happy I am. Praise the Lord! Then I talked to him on wed (his bday) and he told me that he can come by on thursday. So I will see him today =)

If you seek God with all your heart, and be firm in his promise He will do wonders for you and your love ones. I praise God because my husband has seen the change in me and he now wants to know God. He is not fully convinced, but God is touching his heart =)


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Yet another update:

I just want you all to know of my recent progress. I do this because when I was in the dark I desperately seek out for a glimpse of hope. I read books, counseling and nothing really made me feel better. I started to feel better when I reached out to God. He saved me from myself. I have cried out to HIM and HE listened! He CAN RESTORE YOUR MARRIAGE! NO I am not there yet, but I am seeing HIS hand move in our favor. If you are faithful to HIM, so will HE!

On Monday night we had dinner at his request, conversations are going very smoothly. Then on Wednesday my H spent the whole day with my family for my lil-bro's b-day. My family treated him as if nothing happen between us. My H is very attached to my lil bro's, and so are they to him. He also acted as if nothing has happen between us. 

We haven't really talked about us getting back together or going thru divorce. I dont know what his plans are about this matter yet. I am in no hurry either. I am very confident that our marriage WILL be restored thanks to our LORD. God has given me the strength, patience, and the Will to continue on this path. Each passing day I am blessed and amazed on how events are unfolding. 

Trust in the Lord, and you will see glorious things happening. 


"How beautiful on the mountains are the feet of those who bring
good news, who proclaim peace, who bring good tidings, who
proclaim salvation, who say to Zion, "Your God reigns!"
Isaiah 52:7


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations Prelude, things will happen if they are meant to happen. 

I am very happy for you!


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank YOU! I am blessed =)


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

What a wonderful message to hear! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

I love reading your updates I fully agree with what your are saying keep praying it does work


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

@ finallyseewhy

I feel that I owe to everyone to post my updates. When I was in the dark I desperately seek for the light. My transformation didn't come from therapists or book, well one book, the bible and my healer was God. He took the pain away and He gave me hope that my marriage will be restored. 

For example, last friday night as I was getting ready for church, guess who happens to call? Yep my husband. We ended up hanging out on Saturday night. 

I guess the reason why I am so amazed is because in the beginning of our separation, he didnt want anything to do with me. He didnt call, he acted as if I was a total stranger to him. He wanted to end things, he said he felt more at peace. Flash forward, it turns out that he is NOT at peace, he feels more lost than ever. I have asked him about our relationship (about a month ago) and he said that he is not really thinking about it, but that he is not ready to come to me yet. He said he is not ready, meaning that he will be ready one day. I just pray to God daily for our marriage. And I thank HIM everyday that I see HIS hand moving. 

I just want everyone to have HOPE and FAITH in OUR LIVING GOD! 

DO NOT GIVE UP!

KEEP PRAYING!


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

yep I am still dating my husband.

Praise God!


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats!!! Great to here something positive out there in Divorce Land. How long have you been seperated? Do you have any kids?Hoping God will intervene with my wife as I pray all the time.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

We have been separated for about 4 months now. We have no kids and honestly I regretted that at the beginning of our separation. I thought if only we had kids maybe he will stay, but I know that wouldn't be the best thing in any case. But yea, compare to many cases here I am doing fine. I too pray for the salvation of my husband and for our marriage restoration. For my H our marriage is dead and he still wants a divorce. But why does he keep asking me out, why hasn't he filed for divorce, why does he keep calling me? 

Keep praying for your wife. How long have you been separated? I will include you both in my prayers =)


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

We have not seperated yet but she is already gone emotionally. Civil most of the time but she said she basically checked out a couple years ago. She won't even consider counceling.I am pretty sure she is getting her ducks in a row as we speak to leave or ask me to leave and start the seperation.If she wants out she can move out but I hope she has a change of heart but not sure that will happen. I will just keep praying and work on being the best person I can be.

It seems with some people on this forum the seperation actually gives the other person the space they need and they either stay the course of getting out or come to a realization that things were not as bad as they have made it in thier mind.I am a believer that seperation is not a good thing because how can you work on anything if the spouse is gone. Who knows what will happen down the road it is just so hard right now and will probably get worse before it gets better.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes separation is inevitable. Even if you don't want this your spouse does, and they will leave. I didn't want this at all. I wanted to keep fighting, and keep trying but my H just gave up. But things seem different now with us, he seems different better than before. He treats me better than before. This is a very sad situation and I hope that we can thru this without having it to come to a divorce, that is the last thing I want from this. But I will continue my stand for my husband, I still love him so I will keep praying for us. Keep your stand as well. God will move His hand if you seek him with all your heart.


----------



## sadsoul (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't been to church in years. I really think that my wife and I were missing that part of our lives. When my wife left, her parents really felt like it was a mistake that we didn't attend church. They have supported me through my separation with their daughter. They bring me a lot of strength and give me a lot of advice. They insisted that I should attend church with them without my wife and I agreed. My wife goes to church with them and I didn't know what she would think. She started to go to church after our separation. I went to the 8am service and she goes to the 10:30am service. We did run into each other and she didn't look mad. She just said she was shocked to see me. I have to say that I felt a lot better after going to church. I have only been one time but already feel like it gave me so much. I learned a lot in just one service. People on this forum who are having marriage problems should definitly give church a try.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree that if you have God in your heart then anything you do will be blessed. Sadly I did not seek God when I got married and MY emotions got the worst of me. In my heart, I had anger, resentment, hate, and therefore I could not forgive my H, so I treated him really bad and now I am paying the price. True, my H since then has forgiving me and so have I, but if I had God's love in my heart, I wouldnt have acted the way I did. 

Keep seeking God with your heart, and pray to Him, and you and your wife will see His marvelous works =)


----------

